# Help editing letter to vet please... Grace's vaccine mistake



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I need help editing. I'm horrible at letter writing and feel I'm way too overemotional about this.... Not sure if it is "good" or not  Sigh.

Can you all edit it for me and let me know? Do I need to redo it? Make it less personal? Put something in? Take something out? I am not that happy with it... I wish I could sound more professional.

Any help you can give is greatly appreciated!

hugs,
Tori

Letter:

To Whom it May Concern,


My name is Tori (my full name will go here). I’m writing in regards to an incident that occurred with my puppy, Grace, which I feel was inappropriately handled. The incident occurred in March 2012, and I felt at the time that I could let it go, however cannot do that any longer. Something needs to be said, and awareness brought to you and your staff. I’m not a person who does well with confrontation, I don’t like it, but I need to bring this up for Grace.


My dog Gus and puppy Grace were patients at your clinic. For the first year I brought Gus, I was extremely happy and impressed with your staff. So much so, that I always recommended you to people, and continued to bring Gus even though we moved from Gilbert to Phoenix.


My family brought a new puppy, Grace, home February 13, 2012. She was a happy, friendly, and alert 10 week old Maltipoo. More importantly she was HEALTHY. Grace was seen by our “regular” vet Dr. B a few days after coming home. She received a clean bill of health and was given her second puppy shots. Everything went great and rather uneventful until Grace received her third set of puppy shots March 8, 2012. 



During this visit she was seen by Dr. B who gave her a check-up, declaring Grace healthy. Grace was also given the distemper combo vaccine, and a Bordetella vaccine which was injected into her right back leg that day. I was in the room at the time of the vaccinations, and Dr. B informed me what the injection was and that it stung, so she may cry before it was given. So I watched Grace receive a Bordetella injection in her leg.


The next day, Friday, she became very lethargic, did not want her leg touched, was not interested in eating, and began vomiting small amounts. The following day, Saturday, her symptoms were worse. I brought her back to the clinic on Saturday where she saw Dr. P, who was very nice and very comforting. Grace was given fluids and injections of an antinausea medication, and a steroid for a vaccine reaction. I took her home, she seemed to be getting better the next day but then the vomiting and other symptoms returned. So I brought her back to the clinic.


We saw Dr. B, and when she looked at Grace, before an exam, she said she looked healthy. She and the technician both tried to tell me my puppy was fine, that she was alert, playful, and eating in the office so nothing was wrong with her. I did not appreciate this at all. I felt like they were calling me a liar or like I was being dramatic. They completely discounted my concerns in the beginning because Grace seemed happy and playful.


But I insisted that Grace was lethargic, vomiting, and not eating at home. Her stomach had become extremely bloated and was hard like a baseball. Grace refluxed while being examined, and when I brought it to Dr. B’s attention she argued that it was just a sneeze. I asked about the vaccine reaction and was told it was impossible. So I began worrying about other illnesses and requested other tests. I was humored with a Parvo test, which came back negative, thankfully. Dr. B took a stool sample to send out to test for parasites or worms.


During this visit I asked Dr. B about the vaccination again even though she had already said it was not the cause, because there was a lot of confusion it seemed. Dr. P stated it was a vaccine reaction, but Dr. B said it wasn’t possible. So when I brought it up for a second time in the same appointment Dr. B stated that Grace hadn’t received a new vaccine, that she had gotten the Intranasal Bordetella vaccine. I told her that Grace received an injection. She proceeded to argue with me over this and pointed to the vaccine stickers in Grace’s chart stating she received the nose drops. When I continued to insist Grace received an injection she looked at the notes at the bottom of the page and quickly stated that I was correct and then changed the subject. She went on to say that Grace had a parasite infection and that even if she tested negative for it, she would treat her with the antibiotics. She was insistent on treating her with anitbiotics even if the test was negative, but said she’d wait for the results to come back before starting her on them.


I found this odd, but was so overwhelmed in the moment that I didn’t question it. I had a tiny sick puppy who the vet thought was healthy and I was overwhelmed and worried because I felt like she didn’t believe me. So there was a lot that happened that day that I wish I could go back and insist on further clarification, but at the time I was unable to do so.


Dr. B then said Grace needed more fluids, even though moments ago she stated Grace was healthy. So Grace was taken to the back and given fluids, and an anti-nausea injection. I did not give permission for her to receive anything other than the fluids, nor was I asked if it was okay to give her any other medications other than the ones Dr. B has said she would send home. So I did not appreciate her being given injections in the back without my knowing. Nor do I appreciate being treated like I was crazy and told my puppy was healthy when I knew for a fact she was not. I am her owner, I know when my dogs feel sick even if they don’t show it in public.


We left after Grace received her fluids and antinausea medication, and her stool sample was sent in for testing. The sample later came back negative.


When I got home after the appointment, I felt really uncertain. Why was Grace being treated with fluids and other medication if she was healthy and fine? I was confused. My friend who works with a vet called me to find out how Grace was doing and when I told her what was going on she asked which vaccines she was given. When I told her which vaccines, but that Dr. B insisted that she received the Intranasal vaccine, not the injection, my friend gave me information about accidental subqutaneous or IM injection of Intranasal Bordetella. Grace fit almost all of the symptoms.


So I called and requested a copy of Grace’s records, just because I wanted to be sure. We were going to be seeing a specialist in the next week, anyway, to work with Gus’s allergies, so I wanted to have both of their records anyway. But I met resistance when I requested them, and was told I needed authorization from the vet to have copies made. This did not make sense to me. Even if it is your office’s policy, it does not make sense. I am their owner, I should be allowed a copy of their records at any time I ask. I was not asking to take the actual records, I simply wanted copies. And it should not matter why I want the copies. Perhaps I’m putting them into a family medical file at home or putting them into my iphone so that I have them in case of emergency. Who really cares why I want them, they are my pets, I wanted copies of their records.


When I received the copies, they were only the computer copies. It was all I was “authorized” to have, not copies of Grace’s paper file, which is what I requested. But I let it go for the moment and took them home. 


Reading her file I found inconsistencies.


On March 8, 2012 - the day of her 3rd puppy shots, it states she received the Distemper combo vaccine and a Bordetella injection in her right hind. However in all of the notes after that date when I brought her in for treatment it states that Grace received the Intranasal Bordetella vaccine. The nose drops.


This scared me.


Accidental subcutaneous injection of Intranasal Bordetella can cause local inflammatory reaction, abscess, vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, loss of appetite, jaundice, liver damage, and in rare cases severe complications including liver failure and death.


Grace had pain, vomiting, lethargy, loss of appetite, and fluctuating body temperature – high fevers one moment and low body temp the rest of the time which may have been the early stage of liver complications. She was a very sick puppy. She would bounce back slightly after fluids and support meds were administered, but then quickly decline again.


After hearing and reading the symptoms of an accidental injection, and then reading Grace’s file and seeing all of the inconsistency in the notes from both Dr. B who administered the injections and Dr. P who first treated her reaction, along with the confusion from Dr. B at the last appointment, I came to the conclusion that Grace received an accidental injection of Intranasal Bordetella vaccine in her right back leg.


After reading the information and Grace’s file, I felt that by the end of the last appointment with Dr. B, she knew something was wrong and was trying to cover it up.


Because why would she continue to treat a puppy who she just said was healthy? 


And why even say that you will treat a puppy with antibiotics for an intestinal infection even if the test comes back negative? 


By that point Grace had received all the supportive care that would have been given for an accidental subcutaneous injection of Intranasal Bordetella except for the anitbiotics. And after Dr. B read the notes and saw Grace did in fact receive an injection, not the nose drops, she then stated she would put Grace on antibiotics no matter what the stool sample test came back with.


I immediately took Grace to another vet. I no longer trusted your staff. I felt if I returned and suggested such an accident I’d be chastised and told it was impossible, that my puppy was perfectly healthy, that vaccine mistakes and reactions never happen. Because it wasn’t just Dr. B, it was the technician as well. So I did not return.


I took her to another vet who read the limited copies of her file that I had, listened to her history, took her symptoms, and treated her for an accidental injection of Intranasal Bordetella. 


Grace slowly got better. She stopped vomiting, started eating, and had more energy. It took 4 weeks for her to get to the point where I thought she was almost healthy again, but she has never fully recovered from the vaccine.


Last week Grace had blood work done. She still has extremely high liver levels. We were seen by a specialist who performed further testing including an ultrasound to rule out a liver shunt. Nothing was found other than liver damage. The specialist stated that he feels Grace’s liver damage is due to the mistaken injection of the Intranasal Bordetella Vaccine. That her episode which began the day after her vaccines fits our suspicions, and that Grace has liver damage as a result.


Because of the liver damage, Grace cannot be spayed until her levels drop. It is not safe to put her under anesthesia at this point. So even though she is 6 months old and we wanted to spay her before her first heat, we may not have that option.


The worst part of this, however, is that her compromised liver has resulted in delays in her routine health care and in her daily life. Grace has missed out on her key socialization period, because she was very sick and then was no able to receive all of her vaccines on time. She was still sick when she was due for her last puppy shots, so we were unable to give them to her. She can’t attend puppy class or visit public places with a lot of other dogs. I’m afraid to give her any further Bordetella vaccines, so I can’t board her or send her doggy day care. Grace contines to have daily reflux and tires quickly. She has to stay on daily treatment and a special diet, along with having frequent testing to keep track of her liver levels.


All of this from that one vaccine mistake. Grace was perfectly healthy before receiving that injection. Now she has spent the last 2 months fighting to get better, and she still has a long road ahead.


I thought I could let this matter go and just focus on treating Grace and getting her back to healthy. I never imagined it would be such a long recovery that we would still be working toward 2 months later. Not bringing this matter to light sooner was my mistake. 


We have spent over $2,000 on Grace’s care since that vaccine mistake in treatments, appointments, specialists, and testing. It would be great if your clinic accepted responsibility and helped pay for some of her health expenses. 


But I’m mainly writing so that you and your staff can be aware. So that you all can learn from my Grace. Even if Dr. B insists it didn’t happen, I’m certain that it did. So please learn from it. Don’t let my Grace’s pain and suffering be in vain. Be aware. Do better.


I would have stayed with your clinic had someone brought this up. Even if Dr. B was unsure about it, but had come to me and said, “There is a lot of confusion over which vaccine Grace received. There may have been a mistake, so these are the precautions we should take…” If she or another staff member had come to me and said that, I would have gladly continued to work with your clinic. I understand that doctors and veterinarians are human. Mistakes happen. I would have been RELIEVED because both Dr. B and the technician were telling me my Grace was fine, so I felt like they thought of me as a “crazy dog mom,” overly worried and dramatic. I would have been happy to hear that there could have been a mistake and that you had something that could help make my Grace better. Because I knew in my heart and my gut that something was wrong with my puppy. And there was. 



Your clinic made a mistake. You injected my puppy with the wrong vaccine.


She was a healthy puppy before that day. She hasn’t been the same since. I just pray that her liver will heal and she will go on to live a full happy and healthy life and that this never happens to another puppy in your clinic again.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know all that transpired but it sounds like a lot and you covered it well. I'm no tthe best letter writer either but you chronicalled her visit, what you were told and the persons involved.
Cover up,you bet!
I've learned that just because they have a degree doesn't mean they don't make mistakes and don't try to cover it up.Listen you your gut,follow your heart and send this via certified post so you have a record that they got it. I can bet yours isn't the first,but lets hope it's the last fluff ever hurt...

I just hope they do something to make it right and should pay for any follow up damages/injures and issues stemming from this. All of which could be costly.

I'm praying she makes a full recovery and not following health issues from this arise.

Fluffs are not just animals to the people who love them.

If they don't respond to your satisfaction,maybe consider taking issue to the veterary board, especially in light of obvious charting inconsistancies.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you Michelle.

I wanted to sound really firm and professional. ... Like.... Accept responsibility! Pay for her treatment! Or I will report you!

But I'm kind of a wimp and not good with confrontation. I don't like making people feel bad  Sigh.... 

I know I need to do this for Grace.... and so that the clinic is aware. Because Dr. B is not a partner in that clinic, so maybe the partners are not aware? 

But I just cannot sound "mean" or "angry" for the life of me.... I've tried rewriting it 10 times and just .... the only way i can write it is personal and caring.... like I'm soothing THEM... 

But thank you.

I will definitely send it certified. I'm going to write at the end:

Please feel free to contact me at: email, phone. I'd be willing ot meet for an appointment (without Grace, and without Dr. B ) if they want to meet. 

But I know I will get overly emotional trying to tell Grace's story. So wanted to do it via letter.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Just a little constructive feedback - NOT a criticisim ....

You wrote:


> We have spent over $2,000 on Grace’s care since that vaccine mistake in treatments, appointments, specialists, and testing. *It would be great if your clinic accepted responsibility and helped pay for some of her health expenses*.


This sounds like its an option to them, like - they can either accept responsibility & contribute financially, or not - up to them ......

*IF* the objective of your letter is for them to take responsibility, then I would consider re-wording so that its not an option. Same with the financial contribution - (I know you're not in this for the money!) ... however, they need to take FULL responsibility for this, and therefore, fully compensate your expenses.

If the objective of your letter is not for them to take responsibility, but to alert them to a mistake you believe they made, then sorry, but I would leave that entire paragraph out of your letter.

This is a very good way to close your letter.


> I’m mainly writing so that you and your staff can be aware. So that you all can learn from my Grace. Even if Dr. B insists it didn’t happen, I’m certain that it did. So please learn from it. Don’t let my Grace’s pain and suffering be in vain. Be aware. Do better.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too thought that your letter sounded good. However, where you stated "please feel free to contact me" I would put that in another way - "I look forward to hearing from you so that this issue can and will be be resolved in the best interest of my dog Grace". This to me would be more emphatic on your behalf and lets them know that you are holding them accountable for their mistake that they made with your dog.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Tori, the letter is good and thorough. Are you sending this to the vet? If so I may shorten some of it by removing some of the in depth details. The reason I say this is because I want them to read it. If you would like, I will edit the letter completely and show my suggested changes. If you send a letter to a vet board type then I would definitely put in all the details you have in this letter.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you!

All good points.... I will think over the wording of the $ statement..... No, I am not in it for the money. And I'm waiting to hear back from the insurance company on how much they are covering.

However, I also know that is a lot of money for 2 months for one health issue.... and that the expense isn't going away for awhile longer. So if they do offer to pay something, it would be helpful..... 


I love the ending suggestion... much better 


Lindsay - yes I am sending this to the vet. I'm sending it to the office manager and practice partners. I'd be interested in seeing your thoughts.... it is long right now.

Thank you 

Tori


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Just a little constructive feedback - NOT a criticisim ....
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this advice 100% :thumbsup: I would replace the last two paragraphs with this one: 

"I’m mainly writing so that you and your staff can be aware. So that you all can learn from my Grace. Even if Dr. B insists it didn’t happen, I’m certain that it did. So please learn from it. Don’t let my Grace’s pain and suffering be in vain. Be aware. Do better."
.



Snuggle's Mom said:


> I too thought that your letter sounded good. However, where you stated "please feel free to contact me" I would put that in another way - "I look forward to hearing from you so that this issue can and will be be resolved in the best interest of my dog Grace". This to me would be more emphatic on your behalf and lets them know that you are holding them accountable for their mistake that they made with your dog.


Yes! A more direct approach.

Tori, I think it's a great letter. I used to be extremely nonconfrontational, but as I get older and pay more bills, I'm becoming more comfortable with it. The vet's office is at fault, and they need to take responsibility for the mistake--that was all you were asking. But they lied and covered it up, and that is scum in my book. 

Good luck


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Tori, the letter is good and thorough. Are you sending this to the vet? If so I may shorten some of it by removing some of the in depth details. The reason I say this is because I want them to read it. If you would like, I will edit the letter completely and show my suggested changes. If you send a letter to a vet board type then I would definitely put in all the details you have in this letter.


These would be my constructive criticisms. I think Lindsay it right - it's too long and heavy on the details and too many details about how you feel/felt at the time which makes you seem emotional and hints that you blame yourself somewhat (ex, "I was overwhelmed", "I thought I could let it go", etc). I think you need to stick to the facts, emphasizing the inconsistencies, the timeline of Grace's symptoms, and diagnosis given by the new vet. And I think you should ask them to do a full investigation and send you a letter stating their findings. Right now, you're not really ASKING for anything which might result in your letter being wadded up and chunked in the trash. Most likely you're not going to see a dime unless you get a lawyer involved, but at least you are asking for some kind of action on their part. Also, you need to address the letter to the top dog at the clinic, not To Whom It May Concern, then CC everyone on the bottom you're sending it to (and I'd send it to more than one person). You might consider having something in there that you're sending a copy of the letter to the BBB or some kind of vet review board, if there is such a thing. That will get their attention. But really, I would request a response from them in writing. Good luck!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> These would be my constructive criticisms. I think Lindsay it right - it's too long and heavy on the details and too many details about how you feel/felt at the time which makes you seem emotional and hints that you blame yourself somewhat (ex, "I was overwhelmed", "I thought I could let it go", etc). I think you need to stick to the facts, emphasizing the inconsistencies, the timeline of Grace's symptoms, and diagnosis given by the new vet. And I think you should ask them to do a full investigation and send you a letter stating their findings. Right now, you're not really ASKING for anything which might result in your letter being wadded up and chunked in the trash. Most likely you're not going to see a dime unless you get a lawyer involved, but at least you are asking for some kind of action on their part. Also, you need to address the letter to the top dog at the clinic, not To Whom It May Concern, then CC everyone on the bottom you're sending it to (and I'd send it to more than one person). You might consider having something in there that you're sending a copy of the letter to the BBB or some kind of vet review board, if there is such a thing. That will get their attention. But really, I would request a response from them in writing. Good luck!



Great suggestions, Celeta. Tori, I know you are overwhelmed and emotional (rightfully so!) but in a letter like this, you really want to sound SERIOUS, professional, and have a clear objective that comes across.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think condensing some parts will help: for example, the first two paragraphs can go something like this...


My name is Tori (my full name will go here). I am writing in regard to an incident that occurred in March 2012 with my puppy, Grace, which I feel was inappropriately handled by your staff. I have had previous wonderful experiences at your clinic with my other dog, Gus. So much so, that I always recommended you to people, and continued to bring Gus even though we moved from Gilbert to Phoenix. However, I feel very strongly about bringing this incident to your attention not only for Grace's health but to bring awareness to you and your staff and for the safety of future patients. 

then go into this paragraph...
My family brought a new puppy, Grace, home February 13, 2012. She was a happy, friendly, and alert 10 week old Maltipoo. More importantly she was HEALTHY. Grace was seen by our “regular” vet Dr. B a few days after coming home. She received a clean bill of health and was given her second puppy shots. Everything went great and rather uneventful until Grace received her third set of puppy shots March 8, 2012. 



Also, I'd avoid certain phrasing that makes you sound emotional/sarcastic. 
for example: I was humored with a Parvo test, which came back negative, thankfully. Dr. B took a stool sample to send out to test for parasites or worms.

Just state the facts: A Parvo test was then completed with a negative result.

I think the others have mentioned other sections to edit and I really like the suggestion for the end-phrase.

I would add to the part about the chart that, now having done your research, you ARE authorized to have copies of the ACTUAL chart, not just the computer printout.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> Great suggestions, Celeta. Tori, I know you are overwhelmed and emotional (rightfully so!) but in a letter like this, you really want to sound SERIOUS, professional, and have a clear objective that comes across.


I agree. You need to make your point about the clinic making a mistake and being responsible in the first paragraph then support your allegations in the body of the letter.

Your letter is long winded and hesitant. The reader will toss it aside without finishing it. 

Stevie B's suggestions are excellent.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Tori, I am training someone at work today but will get the letter with suggested changes posted back to you tonight. 

Great suggestions Celeta!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

This is why I posted it here for suggestions.

I know this is a highly emotional issue for me, and I also know that because of my Lyme - those emotions often run things.

So THANK YOU for the suggestions. They all are very helpful 

I will try to weed out the excess and do what you all have suggested.... and will await Lindsay's edit!

I really appreciate all of this!

Tori


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Try this version. I cleaned it up a bit. Got rid of some of the run on stuff. It's still a bit too long perhaps. See what you think:

Dear Dr. [insert name], 

I’m writing to you regarding to an incident that occurred in your offices in March 2012 with my puppy Grace. 

My family brought our new puppy home February 13, 2012. Grace was a happy, friendly, and alert 10 week old Malti-poo. Most importantly she was HEALTHY. Grace was seen by our “regular” vet Dr. [insert name] a few days after coming home. She received a clean bill of health and was given her second puppy shots. Everything was uneventful until Grace received her third set of puppy shots March 8, 2012. 

During this visit she was seen by Dr. [insert name] who gave her a check-up, declaring Grace healthy. Grace was also given the distemper combo vaccine and a Bordetella vaccine which was injected into her right back leg that day. I was in the room at the time of the vaccinations, and I watched Grace receive a Bordetella injection in her leg.


The next day, she became very lethargic, did not want her leg touched, was not interested in eating, and began vomiting small amounts. The following day, her symptoms were worse. I brought her back to the clinic on Saturday where she saw Dr. [insert name]. Grace was given fluids and injections of an antinausea medication, and a steroid for what I was told was a vaccine reaction. I took her home, she seemed to be getting better the next day but then the vomiting and other symptoms returned. So, again, I brought her back to the clinic. We saw Dr. [insert name]. She and the technician both told me my puppy was fine. She was alert, playful, and eating so nothing was wrong with her. They completely discounted my concerns because Grace seemed happy and playful.


But I insisted that Grace was lethargic, vomiting, and not eating at home. Her stomach had become extremely bloated and was hard like a baseball. At one point during the exam Grace actually refluxed. I brought it to Dr. [insert name] attention. She argued that it was just a sneeze. I asked about the vaccine reaction (that she had already been treated for) and was told it was impossible. I began asking about other illnesses. I was humored with a Parvo test, which came back negative. Dr. [insert name], took a stool sample to send out to test for parasites or worms. I again asked Dr. [insert name] about the vaccination reaction that Grace had been previously treated for. Dr. [insert name], said it wasn’t possible. She stated that Grace hadn’t received a new vaccine, that she had gotten the Intranasal Bordetella vaccine. I told her that Grace received an injection. She continued to argue with me over this and pointed to the vaccine stickers in Grace’s chart stating she received the intranasal. I insisted that Grace received an injection. At this point she finally looked at the notes at the bottom of the page and quickly stated that I was correct and then changed the subject. She then went on to say that Grace had a parasite infection and that _even if she tested negative for it_, she would treat her with the antibiotics! 


I found this odd, but was so overwhelmed at that moment that I didn’t question it. I had a tiny puppy that I knew was sick. I had a vet that was telling me nothing was wrong. I felt as if everything I was telling her, was being discounting. All the facts were not lining up. I wish I could go back and insist on further clarification, but at the time I was unable to do so.


Dr. [insert name], then said Grace needed more fluids (even though moments ago she stated Grace was healthy). So Grace was taken to the back and given fluids, and an anti-nausea injection. I did not give consent for her to receive anything other than the fluids, nor was I asked if it was okay to give her any other medications. I did not appreciate her being given injections in the back without my knowledge or consent. I also did not appreciate having my judgment regarding my puppy’s health questioned. I am her owner, and with her every day. I know when my dog is sick.


We left after Grace received her fluids and anti-nausea medication, and her stool sample was sent in for testing. The sample later came back negative.


When I got home after the appointment, I felt really uncertain. Why was Grace being treated with fluids and other medication if she was healthy and fine? I was confused. My friend who works with a vet called me to find out how Grace was doing. I related the events to date. She asked which vaccines had been given. I told her about the mix up with the Bordetella vaccine injection. She then shared with me information about accidental subcutaneous or IM injection of Intranasal Bordetella. Grace fit almost all of the symptoms.


I decided to request a copy of Grace’s medical record but was met with resistance. I was told I needed authorization from the vet to have copies made. When I finally received the copies, they were only the computer records. It was all I was “authorized” to have, not copies of Grace’s paper file, which is what I requested. But I let it go for the moment and took them home. 


Reading her file I found the following inconsistencies: 


· On March 8, 2012 (the day of her 3rd puppy vaccines) it states she received the Distemper combo vaccine and a Bordetella _injection in her right hind_. 

Accidental subcutaneous injection of Intranasal Bordetella can cause local inflammatory reaction, abscess, vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, loss of appetite, jaundice, liver damage, and in rare cases severe complications including liver failure and death.





Grace had the all of the following symptoms:

pain
vomiting
lethargy
loss of appetite
fluctuating body temperature – high fevers one moment and low body temp the rest of the time which may have been the early stage of liver complications. 
She was a very sick puppy. She would bounce briefly after fluids and support meds were administered, but then quickly decline again.


After hearing and reading the symptoms of an accidental injection, and then reading Grace’s file and seeing all of the inconsistencies in the notes from both Dr. [insert name] who administered the injections and Dr. [insert name], who first treated her for a vaccine reaction, I came to the conclusion that Grace received an accidental injection of Intranasal Bordetella vaccine in her right back leg.


After reading the information and Grace’s file, I believe that Dr. [insert name] knew something was wrong and was trying to cover it up. Why would she suddenly decide to treat a puppy that she had previously declared healthy with fluids and antibiotics? It was only after Dr. [insert name] read the notes and saw Grace did in fact receive the Bordetella by injection in error that she stated she would put Grace on antibiotics no matter what the stool sample test came back with. 


At this point I felt it best to take Grace to another vet. I no longer trusted your staff. I did not feel that an open and transparent discussion of the facts had occurred. I feel that your staff had covered a mistake, rather than dealt with it openly.


The new Vet who read the limited copies of her file that I had, listened to her history, took her symptoms, and treated her for an accidental injection of Intranasal Bordetella. 


Grace slowly got better. She stopped vomiting, started eating, and had more energy. It took four weeks for her to get to the point where I thought she was almost healthy again, but she has never fully recovered from the vaccine error.


Last week Grace had blood work done. She still has extremely high liver levels. We were seen by a specialist who performed further testing including an ultrasound to rule out a liver shunt. Nothing was found other than liver damage. The specialist stated that he feels Grace’s liver damage is due to the mistaken injection of the Intranasal Bordetella Vaccine. That her episode which began the day after her vaccines fits our suspicions, and that Grace has liver damage as a result. Because of this liver damage, Grace cannot be spayed until her levels drop. It is not safe to put her under anesthesia at this point. 

Of even more concern however, is that her compromised liver has resulted in questions about her future health. Grace continues to have daily reflux and tires quickly. She has to stay on daily treatment and a special diet, along with having frequent testing to keep track of her liver levels. We have been unable to further vaccinate her (and she may never be able to tolerate them) and are unable to take her out where other dogs may be. All of this from one vaccine mistake. Grace was perfectly healthy before receiving that injection. Now she has spent the last two months fighting to get better, and she still has a long road ahead.

I would have stayed with your clinic had anyone just treated us with honesty and openness. Even if Dr. B had come to me and said, “There is a lot of confusion over which vaccine Grace received. There may have been a mistake, so these are the precautions we should take…” I understand that doctors and veterinarians are human. Mistakes happen. I would have been RELIEVED. But instead, both Dr. [insert name] and the technician were telling me my Grace was fine. My observations were not listened to, and my judgment was discounted. I knew in my heart that something was wrong with my puppy. And there was. 



I thought I could let this matter go and just focus on treating Grace and getting her back to healthy. I never imagined it would be such a long recovery that we would still be working toward two months later. I am writing so that you and your staff can be aware. So that you all can learn from my Grace. 

Your clinic made a mistake. You injected my puppy with the wrong vaccine. Since the mistake occurred, we have spent over $2,000 on Grace’s care for testing, specialists and care. We have no guarantee that she will fully recover. I believe that your office should take responsibility for this mistake, and assist with Graces expenses both past and future.


I look forward to a full and open discussion with you in which we can find resolution for Grace. 

Sincerely,



[Insert name]


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Made a few more edits, and now can't edit my post...so

Dear Dr. [insert name], 


I’m writing in regards to an incident that occurred in your offices with my puppy Grace. 

My family brought our new puppy home February 13, 2012. Grace was a happy, friendly, and alert 10 week old Malti-poo. More importantly she was HEALTHY. Grace was seen by our “regular” vet Dr. [insert name] a few days after coming home. She received a clean bill of health and was given her second puppy shots. Everything was uneventful until Grace received her third set of puppy shots March 8, 2012. 

During this visit she was seen by Dr. [insert name] who gave her a check-up, declaring Grace healthy. Grace was also given the distemper combo vaccine and a Bordetella vaccine which was injected into her right back leg that day. I was in the room at the time of the vaccinations, and I watched Grace receive a Bordetella injection in her leg.


The next day, she became very lethargic, did not want her leg touched, was not interested in eating, and began vomiting small amounts. The following day, her symptoms were worse. I brought her back to the clinic on Saturday where she saw Dr. [insert name]. Grace was given fluids and injections of an antinausea medication, and a steroid for what I was told was a vaccine reaction. I took her home, she seemed to be getting better the next day but then the vomiting and other symptoms returned. So, again, I brought her back to the clinic. We saw Dr. [insert name]. She and the technician both told me my puppy was fine. She was alert, playful, and eating so nothing was wrong with her. They completely discounted my concerns because Grace seemed happy and playful.


But I insisted that Grace was lethargic, vomiting, and not eating at home. Her stomach had become extremely bloated and was hard like a baseball. At one point during the exam Grace actually refluxed. I asked about the vaccine reaction that she had already been treated for and was told it was impossible. She stated that Grace hadn’t received a new vaccine, that she had gotten the Intranasal Bordetella vaccine. I told her that _had_ Grace received this vaccine via injection. She continued to argue with me over this and pointed to the vaccine stickers in Grace’s chart stating she received the intranasal. At this point she finally looked at the notes at the bottom of the page and quickly stated that I was correct and then changed the subject. She then went on to say that Grace had a parasite infection and that _even if she tested negative for it_, she would treat her with the antibiotics! She then said Grace needed more fluids (even though moments ago she stated Grace was healthy). So Grace was taken to the back and given fluids, and an anti-nausea injection. I did not give consent for her to receive anything other than the fluids, nor was I asked if it was okay to give her any other medications. We left after Grace received her fluids and anti-nausea medication, and her stool sample was sent in for testing. The sample later came back negative.


When I got home after the appointment, I still had many unanswered questions. Why was Grace being treated with fluids and other medication if she was healthy and fine? My friend who works with a vet called me to find out how Grace was doing. I told her about the mix up with the Bordetella vaccine injection. She then shared with me information about accidental subcutaneous or IM injection of Intranasal Bordetella. 

I decided to request a copy of Grace’s medical record but was met with resistance. I was told I needed authorization from the vet to have copies made. When I finally received the copies, they were only the computer records. It was all I was “authorized” to have, not copies of Grace’s paper file, which is what I requested. But I let it go for the moment and took them home. 


Reading her file I found the following inconsistencies: 


· On March 8, 2012 (the day of her 3rd puppy vaccines) it states she received the Distemper combo vaccine and a Bordetella _injection in her right hind_. 

Accidental subcutaneous injection of Intranasal Bordetella can cause local inflammatory reaction, abscess, vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, loss of appetite, jaundice, liver damage, and in rare cases severe complications including liver failure and death.



Grace had all of the following symptoms:

Pain
Vomiting
Lethargy
loss of appetite
fluctuating body temperature – high fevers one moment and low body temp the rest of the time which may have been the early stage of liver complications. She was a very sick puppy. 
She would bounce briefly after fluids and support meds were administered, but then quickly decline again.


After hearing and reading the symptoms of an accidental injection, and then reading Grace’s file and seeing all of the inconsistencies in the notes from both Dr. [insert name] who administered the injections and Dr. [insert name], who first treated her for a vaccine reaction, I came to the conclusion that Grace received an accidental injection of Intranasal Bordetella vaccine in her right back leg. Furthermore, I believe that Dr. [insert name] knew something was wrong and was trying to cover it up. Why would she suddenly decide to treat a puppy that she had previously declared healthy with fluids and antibiotics? It was only after Dr. [insert name] read the notes and saw Grace did in fact receive the Bordetella by injection in error that she stated she would put Grace on antibiotics no matter what the stool sample test came back with. 


At this point I felt it best to take Grace to another vet. I no longer trusted your staff. I did not feel that an open and transparent discussion of the facts had occurred. I feel that your staff had covered a mistake, rather than dealt with it openly.


The new Vet who read the limited copies of her file that I had, listened to her history, took her symptoms, and treated her for an accidental injection of Intranasal Bordetella. 


Grace slowly got better. She stopped vomiting, started eating, and had more energy. It took four weeks for her to get to the point where I thought she was almost healthy again, but she has never fully recovered from the vaccine error.


Last week Grace had blood work done. She still has extremely high liver levels. We were seen by a specialist who performed further testing including an ultrasound to rule out a liver shunt. Nothing was found other than liver damage. The specialist stated that he feels Grace’s liver damage is due to the mistaken injection of the Intranasal Bordetella Vaccine. That her episode which began the day after her vaccines fits our suspicions, and that Grace has liver damage as a result. Because of this liver damage, Grace cannot be spayed until her levels drop. It is not safe to put her under anesthesia at this point. 

Of even more concern however, is that her compromised liver has resulted in questions about her future health. Grace continues to have daily reflux and tires quickly. She has to stay on daily treatment and a special diet, along with having frequent testing to keep track of her liver levels. We have been unable to further vaccinate her (and she may never be able to tolerate them) and are unable to take her out where other dogs may be. All of this from one vaccine mistake. Grace was perfectly healthy before receiving that injection. Now she has spent the last two months fighting to get better, and she still has a long road ahead.

I would have stayed with your clinic had anyone just treated us with honesty and openness. Even if Dr. B had come to me and said, “There is a lot of confusion over which vaccine Grace received. There may have been a mistake, so these are the precautions we should take…” I understand that doctors and veterinarians are human. Mistakes happen. I would have been RELIEVED. But instead, both Dr. [insert name] and the technician were telling me Grace was fine. My observations were not listened to, and my judgment was discounted. I knew in my heart that something was wrong with my puppy. And there was. 


I never imagined it would be such a long recovery that we would still be working toward two months later. I am writing so that you and your staff can be aware. So that you all can learn from my Grace. 

Your clinic made an error. You injected my puppy with an intranasal vaccine. Since the error occurred, we have spent over $2,000 on Grace’s care for testing, specialists and care. We have no guarantee that she will fully recover. I believe that your office should take responsibility for this mistake, and assist with Graces expenses both past and future.


I look forward to a full and open discussion with you in which we can find resolution for Grace. 

Sincerely,



[Insert name]


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Very well written, Pam! It sticks to the facts and sounds much more appropriately assertive yet calm and professional. 

I'm glad we can help in any way, T!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have contacted you in hopes that this letter will enable you and your staff to be fully aware of what your negligence has created not only Grace, but our family as well. This unfortunate experience has certainly been a learning experience for all of us, including you and your staff.

This is just another suggestion to the ending and I do not want to step on any toes, but merely a suggestion.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh Pam! :ThankYou:

I know that took some work, so THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

I will take this and save it.... It is much better then my original. Much less emotional , but still some emotion.

I also like the ending.

Will see if Lindsay changes anything else and go from there. I do like this though. So THANK YOU! :grouphug:


OH! My last question:

There are 3 partners in the practice. I was going to address it to all three of them. Should I just choose one? Or should I send individual copies to each partner?

Thanks!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay 

I went through and changed a few things. At 12 pt font it is four pages - this is down from 7 pages LOL - so WAY TO GO PAM!!  Thank you!

I will keep an alternate ending available - in case my mother decides we shouldn't request help with payments. We can't force them to anyway, and if I report them to the state vet board I won't get any, anyways. But would be nice and who knows they might just do it....at least covering the bills we paid THEM for treatment.

Thank you all for being so helpful with this. Everyone here is wonderful 


Here is the latest version (I didn't change much from Pam's edit):

Dear Dr. [insert name], 


I’m writing in regards to an incident that occurred in your offices with my puppy Grace. 

My family brought our new puppy home February 13, 2012. Grace was a happy, friendly, and alert 10 week old Malti-poo. More importantly she was HEALTHY. Grace was seen by our “regular” vet Dr. [insert name] a few days after coming home. She received a clean bill of health and was given her second puppy shots. Everything was uneventful until Grace received her third set of puppy shots March 8, 2012. 

During this visit she was seen by Dr. [insert name] who gave her a check-up, declaring Grace healthy. Grace was also given the distemper combo vaccine and a Bordetella vaccine which was injected into her right back leg that day. I was in the room at the time of the vaccinations, and I watched Grace receive a Bordetella injection in her leg.


The next day, she became very lethargic, did not want her leg touched, was not interested in eating, and began vomiting small amounts. The following day, her symptoms were worse. I brought her back to the clinic on Saturday where she saw Dr. [insert name]. Grace was given fluids and injections of an antinausea medication, and a steroid for what I was told was a vaccine reaction. I took her home, she seemed to be getting better the next day but then the vomiting and other symptoms returned. So, again, I brought her back to the clinic. We saw Dr. [insert name]. She and the technician both told me my puppy was fine. She was alert, playful, and eating so nothing was wrong with her. They completely discounted my concerns because Grace seemed happy and playful in the exam room.


But I insisted that Grace was lethargic, vomiting, and not eating at home. Her stomach had become extremely bloated and was hard like a baseball. At one point during the exam Grace actually refluxed. I asked about the vaccine reaction that she had already been treated for and was told it was impossible. She stated that Grace hadn’t received a new vaccine, that she had gotten the Intranasal Bordetella vaccine. I told her that had Grace received this vaccine via injection. She continued to argue with me over this and pointed to the vaccine stickers in Grace’s chart stating she received the intranasal. At this point she finally looked at the notes at the bottom of the page and quickly stated that I was correct and then changed the subject. She then went on to say that Grace had a parasite infection and that even if she tested negative for it, she would treat her with the antibiotics! She then said Grace needed more fluids (even though moments ago she stated Grace was healthy). So Grace was taken to the back and given fluids, and an anti-nausea injection. I did not give consent for her to receive anything other than the fluids, nor was I asked if it was okay to give her any other medications. We left after Grace received her fluids and anti-nausea medication, and her stool sample was sent in for testing. The sample later came back negative.


When I got home after the appointment, I still had many unanswered questions. Why was Grace being treated with fluids and other medication if she was healthy and fine? My friend who works with a vet called me to find out how Grace was doing. I told her about the confusion over the Bordetella vaccine injection. She then shared with me information about accidental subcutaneous or IM injection of Intranasal Bordetella. 

I decided to request a copy of Grace’s medical record but was met with resistance. I was told I needed authorization from Dr. [insert name] to have copies made. When I finally received the copies, they were only the computer records. It was all I was “authorized” to have, not copies of Grace’s paper file, which is what I requested. But I let it go for the moment and took them home. 


Reading her file I found the following inconsistencies: 


· On March 8, 2012 (the day of her 3rd puppy vaccines) it states she received the Distemper combo vaccine and a Bordetella injection in her right hind.

·In all of the notes following that appointment it states she received the Intranasal Bordetella not an injection.

Accidental subcutaneous injection of Intranasal Bordetella can cause local inflammatory reaction, abscess, vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, loss of appetite, jaundice, liver damage, and in rare cases severe complications including liver failure and death.



Grace had all of the following symptoms:


Pain
Vomiting
Lethargy
loss of appetite
bloated abdomen
fluctuating body temperature – high fevers one moment and low body temp the rest of the time which may have been the early stage of liver complications. She was a very sick puppy.
 She would bounce briefly after fluids and support meds were administered, but then quickly decline again.


After hearing and reading the symptoms of an accidental injection, and then reading Grace’s file and seeing all of the inconsistencies in the notes from both Dr. [insert name] who administered the injections and Dr. [insert name], who first treated her for a vaccine reaction, I came to the conclusion that Grace received an accidental injection of Intranasal Bordetella vaccine in her right back leg. Furthermore, I believe that Dr. [insert name] knew something was wrong at our last visit and was trying to cover it up. Why would she suddenly decide to treat a puppy that she had previously declared healthy with fluids and antibiotics? It was only after Dr. [insert name] read the notes and saw Grace did in fact receive the Bordetella by injection in error that she stated she would put Grace on antibiotics no matter what the stool sample test came back with. 


At this point I felt it best to take Grace to another vet. I no longer trusted your staff. I did not feel that an open and transparent discussion of the facts had occurred. I feel that your staff had covered a mistake, rather than dealt with it openly.


The new Vet who read the limited copies of her file that I had, listened to her history, took her symptoms, and treated her for an accidental injection of Intranasal Bordetella. 


Grace slowly got better. She stopped vomiting, started eating, and had more energy. It took four weeks for her to get to the point where I thought she was almost healthy again, but she has never fully recovered from the vaccine error.


Last week Grace had blood work done. She still has extremely high liver levels. We were seen by a specialist who performed further testing including an ultrasound to rule out a liver shunt and other possible causes. Nothing was found other than liver damage. The specialist stated that he feels Grace’s liver damage is due to the mistaken injection of the Intranasal Bordetella Vaccine. That her episode which began the day after her vaccines fits our suspicions, and that Grace has liver damage as a result. Because of this liver damage, Grace cannot be spayed until her levels drop. It is not safe to put her under anesthesia at this point. 

Of even more concern however, is that her compromised liver has resulted in questions about her future health. Grace continues to have daily reflux and tires quickly. She has to stay on daily treatment and a special diet, along with having frequent testing to keep track of her liver levels. We have been unable to further vaccinate her (and she may never be able to tolerate them) and are unable to take her out where other dogs may be. All of this from one vaccine mistake. Grace was perfectly healthy before receiving that injection. Now she has spent the last two months fighting to get better, and she still has a long road ahead.

I would have stayed with your clinic had anyone just treated us with honesty and openness. Even if Dr. B had come to me and said, “There is a lot of confusion over which vaccine Grace received. There may have been a mistake, so these are the precautions we should take…” I understand that doctors and veterinarians are human. Mistakes happen. I would have been RELIEVED. But instead, both Dr. [insert name] and the technician were telling me Grace was fine. My observations were not listened to, and my judgment was discounted. I knew in my heart that something was wrong with my puppy. And there was. 


I never imagined it would be such a long recovery that we would still be working toward two months later. I am writing so that you and your staff can be aware. So that you all can learn from my Grace. 

Your clinic made an error. You injected my puppy with an intranasal vaccine. Since the error occurred, we have spent over $2,000 on Grace’s care for testing, specialists and care. We have no guarantee that she will fully recover. I believe that your office should take responsibility for this mistake, and assist with Graces expenses both past and future.


I look forward to a full and open discussion with you in which we can find resolution for Grace. 

Sincerely,



[Insert name]


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> OH! My last question:
> 
> There are 3 partners in the practice. I was going to address it to all three of them. Should I just choose one? Or should I send individual copies to each partner?


I think you need to send a copy to each partner, maybe just address it to one of them (the Dear so-an-so part), and make sure you have cc: at the bottom of the letter so they know they each got one. That way there's no way they can act like they didn't get it or try to sweep it under the rug.

Nice work, Pam!! Now I know who to ask if I ever need to write a letter! My only comment would be to change the part about "I was humored with" a Parvo test to something less sarcastic.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Celeta 

The Parvo piece was taken out in the last edit....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I pulled the Parvo test out, it was emotional (but I would be ticked too) and not really pertaining to the situation. And I would address it to the senior partner, and cc the two others. All should recive a copy. I would also mail the letter return reciept requested. It puts them on notice a little bit. They know that they will have to deal with this at some point. And I would leave the request for assistance in. They could at the very least refund all of what you paid them, including the cost of any vaccines given. Furthermore, I would report this to the state Vet board. Not because they made a mistake, but because they tried to cover it up. And I would also consider consulting a litigation attorney. You can't get pain and suffering like for humans. But dogs are property, and they damaged your's. They should have to pay the damages. I wouldn't sugar coat any of this.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And make certain to send by Certified Mail/Return Receipt Requested so that you have proof of delivery.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And make certain to send by Certified Mail/Return Receipt Requested so that you have proof of delivery.


Ditto. And, I'd also request a signature required on the return receipt request. 

I cannot add anything more to what has already been suggested. You have been given such great tips and wonderful help to fine tune your letter.

Tori, I am so sorry you and your precious fluff baby, Grace, have had to go through all of this. It just isn't fair.

Hugs for you and Grace.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I am an insurance agent an if you are waiting on a settlement from the vet's insurance co, please do NOT send this letter or any other letter. I don't want to sound harsh, but this could damage the results of your case.

If you want to send a letter, I would wait until you get a settlement check. Even then, I would probably advise against it. 

If you are writing a letter to request that they compensate you, it needs to be a much different letter than this one you have written. 

I don't want to be a downer here, because I think you spent considerable time on the letter, but I don't want you to hurt your chances at having them compensate you.

Hugs, I am sure this is very difficult.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Noah said:


> I am an insurance agent an if you are waiting on a settlement from the vet's insurance co, please do NOT send this letter or any other letter. I don't want to sound harsh, but this could damage the results of your case.
> 
> If you want to send a letter, I would wait until you get a settlement check. Even then, I would probably advise against it.
> 
> ...


Mary, this is great information. How do you suggest Tori to go about bringing up the incident with the Vet? In person? with a lawyer? It would be helpful for all of us to know as well.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Tori, Mary makes a good point. If you still want to send the letter maybe take the money part out. If you send it make sure to send it certified return receipt (you get a card back with a signature on it showing the letter has been received). Make copies of the oringially signed letter and send a copy to each of the Cc's on the letter. 

I didn't initially want to re-write you letter but it was easier to condense and re-write. If you need any further help feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected] (I get this email directly on my Blackberry)

Here is my suggested letter:

Dear [Doctor’s name or Manager’s name]


Please be advised that an issue at your clinic occurred on March 8, 2012, which needs to be addressed by your clinic. I’m the pet owner of Grace [insert last name on Grace’s records], Tori [insert your last name]. I have been satisfied with your clinic’s services until Grace’s incident of receiving the Intranasal Bordetella as a subqutaneous injection in her right back leg. This vaccine is meant to be giving via intranasal, not by injection.

Grace developed the following symptoms, pain, vomiting, lethargy, loss of appetite, stomach bloat, and fluctuating body temperature the next day from this accidental injection of intranasal bordetella. I brought Grace into the clinic to be checked out and there seemed to be a lot of confusion about her vaccines and whether she was okay. We saw Dr. P. who treated her for a vaccine reaction the day after the vaccines were given. On the following day Grace’s symptoms didn’t improve so I returned to the clinic with Grace. Doctor B. who initially gave the vaccine saw us but insisted Grace’s symptoms was not a vaccine reaction. Grace’s records appeared to have inconsistencies with regards to how the bordetella vaccine was given. Dr. B. wanted to run a stool and Parvo test, which both came up negative. After I continued to insist that the bordetella vaccine was given as an injection and not given intranasally, Dr. B briefly said I was correct. Grace was given fluids and an anti-nausea injection. I did not authorize this anti-nausea injection, which aid in my issue with the clinic.

I requested a copy of Grace’s medical files and was met with hesitation and un-cooperation. Once the office finally agreed to provide me with an electronic copy only, I noted inconsistencies in the record. The biggest inconsistency was her March 8, 2012 visit showing Grace receiving the bordetella vaccine via injection, but the visits thereon after showed Grace receiving the bordetella vaccine via intranasal.

The bordetella vaccine given via injection cannot only cause the symptoms Grace experienced but also jaundice, liver damage, and in rare cases severe complications including liver failure and death.

I took Grace to another vet for a second opinion. The other vet orded a blood work panel and her liver levels were extremely high. Grace was referred to a specialist who performed additional testing and has been diagnosed with liver damage. The specialist determined that Grace’s liver damage is due to incident of receiving the bordetella vaccine via injection and not intranasal. 

As a result of this incident and liver damage, Grace cannot get spayed as scheduled, cannot attend puppy training, continues to have daily reflux and tires quickly. She also has to stay on daily treatment and a special diet, along with frequently testing her liver levels. 

The cost to diagnosis and treat Grace has cost over $2,000.00 dollars and will continue to increase as Grace’s recovery is a long road. 

I am holding the clinic responsible for Grace’s current health issues. I fully expect the clinic to contribute to the overall cost of Grace’s treatment due to the clinic’s error in giving a bordetella vaccine via injection and not intranasal. 


I look forward to receiving your prompt attention on this issue.

Thank you, 
Tori [insert last name]

Cc: Dr. P
 Dr. B
 [insert *Board of Veterinary Medicine for your state – Google it]*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lmillette said:


> Tori, Mary makes a good point. If you still want to send the letter maybe take the money part out. If you send it make sure to send it certified return receipt (you get a card back with a signature on it showing the letter has been received). Make copies of the oringially signed letter and send a copy to each of the Cc's on the letter.
> 
> I didn't initially want to re-write you letter but it was easier to condense and re-write. If you need any further help feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected] (I get this email directly on my Blackberry)
> 
> ...


Even better!! What are the issues with stating the expectation of help with the medical costs? Should Tori consult an attorney? I feel like she does have a case here.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Even better!! What are the issues with stating the expectation of help with the medical costs? Should Tori consult an attorney? I feel like she does have a case here.


Pam, she defiinitely has a case. The only reason I said Tori may want to take the money part out is because of Mary's (Noah) comment about the ins stuff.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

The best thing would be to have a lawyer write the letter. Sometimes just a letter from a lawyer will spring them into action without a suit an an attorney can give you the best advice. 

But I know attorneys are expensive and they may settle with you if they are concerned with their insurance record.
Before sending any correspondence to the vet, make sure you have all the information that you will need from them, ie correspondence, medical records, etc to prove your case. Once they think you will take action against them, they won't send you anything. Make sure you have records from another vet saying that the cause of your dog's illness is the vaccine error. 

The reason I say don't send them any info or details is because it will only give them a chance to poke holes in your story and you are showing your cards so to speak. It gives you no benefit to do so and will likely harm your case. 

I am NOT an attorney, but if this were my pup, I would send a certified letter requesting a copy of their malpractice insurance with your name, dog's name and contact information. Nothing else, No details and no request for money.

They may try to contact you or may just send the information. If they ignore you, you will probably need an attorney to get any further.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Well written, Lindsay!

Mary's approach is very helpful and shows a different perspective. You do want to protect yourself and get everything in order. 

Tori, From a medical professional's perspective, I think you (or your mother if she is listed as an authorized caregiver at the vet clinic) should request, in person, the copies of the actual chart (copies of the paper chart with vaccine stickers). Review these first before approaching the staff or sending any type of letter. Then, if it does confirm that it was an intranasal given as an IM, I'd ask to speak with head vet/supervisor of the clinic. They might actually volunteer to pay for Grace's expenses and a whole legal debacle may be avoided. You can't assume that they won't care at this point (although it's natural to believe so). I don't think you have to start out with a threat of litigation just to get their attention. If they ignore you, then yes, go for it. But as Mary noted, perhaps, avoiding things in writing on your part may be the wisest initial approach. I may be naive or think the best in people, but it sounds like your old vet was very caring at some point in her care of Gus and Grace. She may have made a mistake and got flustered, but would be willing and caring enough deep down (or just plain scared to get sued) to work it out.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Noah said:


> The best thing would be to have a lawyer write the letter. Sometimes just a letter from a lawyer will spring them into action without a suit an an attorney can give you the best advice.
> 
> But I know attorneys are expensive and they may settle with you if they are concerned with their insurance record.
> Before sending any correspondence to the vet, make sure you have all the information that you will need from them, ie correspondence, medical records, etc to prove your case. Once they think you will take action against them, they won't send you anything. Make sure you have records from another vet saying that the cause of your dog's illness is the vaccine error.
> ...





hoaloha said:


> Well written, Lindsay!
> 
> Mary's approach is very helpful and shows a different perspective. You do want to protect yourself and get everything in order.
> 
> Tori, From a medical professional's perspective, I think you (or your mother if she is listed as an authorized caregiver at the vet clinic) should request, in person, the copies of the actual chart (copies of the paper chart with vaccine stickers). Review these first before approaching the staff or sending any type of letter. Then, if it does confirm that it was an intranasal given as an IM, I'd ask to speak with head vet/supervisor of the clinic. They might actually volunteer to pay for Grace's expenses and a whole legal debacle may be avoided. You can't assume that they won't care at this point (although it's natural to believe so). I don't think you have to start out with a threat of litigation just to get their attention. If they ignore you, then yes, go for it. But as Mary noted, perhaps, avoiding things in writing on your part may be the wisest initial approach. I may be naive or think the best in people, but it sounds like your old vet was very caring at some point in her care of Gus and Grace. She may have made a mistake and got flustered, but would be willing and caring enough deep down (or just plain scared to get sued) to work it out.


Thanks Marisa!  

Great points Mary and Marisa. Tori, you may want to try Marisa or Mary's approach first. But keep the letter suggestions on hand so you won't have to write the letter from scratch, it will already be handy. 

One more suggestions, if you send the letter and send it via certified return receipt, but in bold underline above the address block in the letter like this *Certified Return Receipt*. This is how it is normally done in a law firm. So the receiver of the letter is fully aware how it was sent. Often times a receptionist will sign and open the letter on behalf of the doctor.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the information.

I really do not care about money. Yes - they made the mistake and it would be wonderful if they gave us some compensation for that.... But I honestly do not care about the money.

I cannot afford a lawyer for this. And I have read my state veterinary laws.... The only thing I can do after a letter to the vet is to file a claim with the state's veterinary association. They will then start an investigation and make a decision on weather some sort of disciplinary action should be taken against the vet.

But no money will be involved in a claim. It will just be a ding on their license or something.

I also do not have the energy or time to start a lawsuit. I love Grace to pieces and wish I had the energy - but I don't. I'm on pretty intensive daily treatments myself right now.

So I will take the money part out.

I'm not interested in getting a lawyer involved.

I honestly just want them aware of this. The vet who we saw as our "regular" vet is not a partner. She left the practice I first saw her at, and so I moved Gus to her new practice where she moved... For all I know something happened at the first one and she lost her job or was asked to leave. So I just want awareness brought to this clinic.

Dr. Julie has received a copy of her paper file. So I could just ask for a copy of that copy.

But the honest truth is: I do not trust that copy or the original paper file now. Because Dr. Julie wasn't sent the copy until a month later. Why did it take so long?

As my aunt says.... "They were sending the "right" file." ... meaning: Even if it is illegal and unethical they could have changed her records. So I do not trust them.

Which is why I dont' think I have a case even if I had energy to do one. I didn't get the information fast enough .... and they have had time to cover their tracks.

I could just not send a letter.

But I feel like I need to do this for Grace. I need to send a letter telling them what happened and asking them to be more aware. 

Seems pointless maybe if no money is involved. But .... I don't know. I feel like I need to do this.

I will try to get a copy of Grace's paper file. I need to get a copy of Gus's rabies cert. anyway (groan) ...so I will try to get a copy of it. But like I said: I don't put much weight on that file being truthful at this point. But will see.....


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I understand what you are saying. Just wanted to let you know if you were thinking about a claim against them. 

If you want to write the letter just for them to be aware and get it out there, I say go for it. Sorry, I didn't mean to sound bitchy, it's just what I see every day.

Whatever decision you make, good luck to you and I hope your pup feels better soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't take it that way, Mary 

Thank you for the information.... really  Thank you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The most important thing is she's going to be ok,despite what they did,but they should be held accountable and formally aknowledge it. This way ,hopefully it will insure against future incidents like this for Gracie and others plus if any health issues result in the future,you have it on record for Gracie's sake...

I know the pain,fear and feelings of betrayal of having a doctor almost kill me through his negligence and then subsequent cover up and I do have health issues because of it.
I didn't sue for money but he did end up on surgical probation where he had to have a qualified surgeon supervise him for a year and he couldn't pass that cost onto his patients and he also had to pay my medical bills for the botched surgery and corrective surgeries that followed.


----------

